# Whooooooooaaaaa......Bottled Water?!?!?



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Okay, diarrhea folks...I just found out that the bottled water (we all know there are like a hundred varieties out there) is FULL of Magnesium. Half a liter (500ml) has almost 200 mgs!!! I feel like a dope because I just automatically assumed that all bottled water is the same. Granted, it also has calcium in it--but not enough to make a difference. Now, after trying to stop diarrhea for so long I am wondering how much magnesium I was taking in every day...hundreds of milligrams anyway. Just thought somebody else might have made this mistake, though not everyone is as stupid as I am.


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

That's interesting! It makes me wonder:ï¿½Does the amount of magnesium vary with brand?ï¿½If so, which brands have the least?ï¿½Does tap water have more or less than bottled?ï¿½And tap water run through a filtration system?Ya gotta drink water, so I guess the goal would be to find the water that has the least amount of magnesium.


----------



## rasmith (May 4, 2004)

I had no idea magnesium was even a problem. I was diagnosed with IBS 10 years ago or so...seems to get worse with stress...last three months have been constant diarrhea. My doctor gave me Dicetel. Haven't seen a change yet...But I do drink tons of bottled water.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

I'm a water freak - I drink at least 64 oz. per day and then some. Is it bad to drink that much? I just crave it and have to drink it. I thought water was so good for you - please reply with what you mean about water being bad - I'm very new to this forum, but not to the symptoms and the deabilitating D.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How much magnesium is in any given brand of water will depend on where it is from. How much is in your tap water will depend on where you live.Distilled water shouldn't have any. I would think RO water wouldn't have much either (both tend to take the stuff out)."Mineral water" will have the most because you usually drink it because it has minerals in it.Your body needs water and you should drink what you crave, getting dehydrated won't help.Some people are sensitive to the amount of magnesium the get total. You need 400 mgs a day to maintain health.Here is an article where they want to add some magnesium to bottled water because most people do not get enough. It also has a chart of how much is in various waters, it ranges from none to a hundred mgs per liter (64 oz is about 2 liters). http://www.tldp.com/issue/190/Bottled%20Water.htm Most bottled waters have less than the recommended 25 mgs per liter.K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Well when you post something like I do about calcium helping, you hope with all the other info in there someone can apply it to there situation and think about looking at labels such as the bottled water and the vitamins and anything else that may contain calcium magnesium that may help or hurt in one way or the other. Any magnesium may add to your diarrhea problem and not all calcium is the same so one form may help and one may not. I hope my info can help as always that is all I want to do.Linda


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Linda, I think your information is wonderful, and it has certainly helped me. I have no bones to pick with you. I was just so surprised to find how much Magnesium was in a half liter! What do you think about needing 400mgs a day? All I can think about with that is toilet paper, toilet paper, toilet paper.Kmottus, what is "RO" water. I am having a mental block.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Reverse osmosis.We used it in the lab to get purer than de-ionized water.K.


----------



## purtyvacant (Jan 16, 2004)

i read in Lucky magazine that there IS such a thing as drinking too much water. that's why the recommended daily value is 8 8-oz glasses; evidently any more than that can overhydrate you. not sure what that entails, but probably more potty emergencies than college professors would allow one to run out of class for...


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

RobAlan,ALL I was saying sometimes you need to read between the lines a bit. If calcium can not help you because you have constipation and you read magnesium will loosen things up then this may help someone in that case. I know that 400mg of magnesium is the daily recommended amount but for some like me or you it will be the wrong thing to take. It is all relative as to how your body processes things you put in it and there is not way to say what is good or bad. It is how you feel when you take certain things and just stay in tune with yourself.Linda


----------



## 20918 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have suspected our bottled water for a long time as containing something that might be triggering my D. I live in a small village in france and I just haven't felt that the tap water is safe to drink. I have been drinking and also using bottled water for coffee here since I moved here in 2004. I just checked one brand that we have in the house..it says 2.2mg/l of magnesium. I guess that's not too high? I'll keep checking other brands that we use.Bicarbonates is the highest level of this water...at 48.8. Are bicarbonates bad for IBS-D?


----------



## 16596 (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a very interesting subject for me, having lived in Florida for most of my life, I just couldn't stand to drink the heavly iron laden well water. (seems like everywhere I lived was on a well) So I would stock-up on bottled water, sometimes buying 10 cases at a time and use it for everything. Coffee, cooking, etc... A little about me: 50 yo male who had diarrhea, headaches, stomach problems and a lot of the other symptoms I see here described for IBS-D, (never officially diagnosed, thank you Florida health care system)for at least the last 20 years (about when I started using bottled water, hmmmm.) Long story short, since I moved to North Carolina 2 years ago (and stopped using bottled water), all of my symptoms seem to have magically disappered! On the other hand, Just before I left Florida, I started taking a suppliment call Gamma Oryzanol which really helped with my stomach pains and headaches but I still had D and the occasional urgency / accidental release (ugh..) I just use regular tap water now and haven't had any problems since moving here, I also don't need the Gamma Oryzanol anymore either. Just my 2 pesos, I hope this helps at least one person on this board.Johnny 5


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Still, too much or too little magnesium can cause d, so how do you really know what side of the fence you are on? You may be avoiding it to avoid d, but if you are low on magnesium you will most likely get d.Also, d and some meds can deplete the body of magnesium, among other nutrients.Even at 25 mg a litre, you'd still have to drink 4 gallons of that water a day to meet the rda. That's a lot of water, though that varies widely by brand of bottled water.Kathleen,I was reading somewhere that some foods known to be good sources of magnesium now have less magnesuim do to depletion of the mineral in the soil. The article stated that most fertilizers don't contain magnesium and therefore it is not replenished.Do you know if there is any truth to that, or was it just propaganda?


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

After reading a similar post on this board about 6 weeks ago I bought a PUR brand water pitcher to keep in my fridge. I drank over 100 oz of bottled water a day, so I thought that could be the cause of my D. Sad to say switching to the filtered water has done nothing for my D, but has fattened my wallet considerably. (I don't work for PUR or own stock, still I have to say I love the thing, it makes the water taste, well, pure.)


----------

